# Seiko 5 And Seiko Dive Watches Etc Etc Questions??



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi All, I seem to have started colecting Seikos and im nt sure how but I like it.... First I got an 007 and was blown away by how well it was made and how cool it was so I got a Samurai and this was even better. I then cliced to buy a 6309 from Roy when I was buying some other stuff and have recently succomed to the joys of a BM... I even bought a Seiko 5 diver from Roy and now im looking for 6105s, orient divers and other models.... its an idle addiction but they make great affordable collecting...

So my questions are:

- Does any one know of anywhere where all the models are explained and their production dates are listed etc?

- Id also like to know if anyone can tell me why the Seiko 5's are not seen as being as 'cool' as the others and also why the 5's that im sure use the 7s26 seem to have crown at 3 and not 4 like other models?

- Ive also seem models listed for sale as 7s26-0040 etc, what are these?

Cheers Jon.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Got a few myself Jon, and the best resource by far is :

http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-divers/index.html

More info that you want, as it will tempt you further...


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

Indeed, that site is temptation in html form!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ohh errr..... toooooo niiiiccceeee!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Guys, just want to point out, links to watch resource sites are permitted in the forum, links to watch discussion forums with related sales sections etc are not,

Cheers









Jason

Would have posted that earlier but having NTL ISP problems


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Er thats a ref site isnt it??? I didnt notice any sales etc only a great set of the info I needed to tell the diffs between the watches and cals.... sorry if by asking ive borken any rules...


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Guys, just want to point out, links to watch resource sites are permitted in the forum, links to watch discussion forums with related sales sections etc are not,
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


 Sorry - mea culpa.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No probs Jon, that is a reference site and no problem there, I have deleted a couple of posts to other forums etc, hence my comments, there is a forum guidelines sticky that will explain the rules, I tried for ages PMing you to send the links that were posted but my ISP was having a Friday moment, if people want to share commercial site links then they should do it with a PM....









That 'makedostudio' site is excellent and fun reading, I love Seikos too with 3 x 6309's a 4205 coming tommorow, a Orange Monster and a 011J and Brown Bullhead and a couple of '5's









Loads more I want though







Esp a 6105









Guidelines http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?act=boardrules


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I love Seikos too with 3 x 6309's a 4205 coming tommorow, a Orange Monster and a 011J and Brown Bullhead and a couple of '5's
> 
> 
> 
> ...










3 6309's! You lucky man!







I'm also hunting for a 6105, seems nice ones are getting harder and harder to find...









The brown bullhead's look great too!









Sorry for hijack, cheers!

Makrie


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jason, Cheers for clearing that up. I have read all the rules and have seen edited posts as Im sure we all have and whilst I agree in Roys rules and why they are there I dont want to get to an over moderated state where people worry about asking for info links etc. anyway glad we agree on this one.









As you said - the link in this thread is ok. and almost answers all my questions... expect why is evryone down on the Seiko 5s? is it their lack of 'real diver' status as theyre only a sports watch?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> expect why is evryone down on the Seiko 5s? is it their lack of 'real diver' status as theyre only a sports watch?


I think the reason they are 'overlooked and not discussed much is that they are overshadowed by their big brothers, with some exceptions the standard run of the mill '5's are quite bland ( the exceptions are the 70's Sport timers etc and have you seen the 40th Aniversary '5' diver?







)

Seiko '5' covers a huge range of watches and it would be unfair to lump them all together really, there is such a diversity, as a 'first' mechanical they are hard to beat, my first propper watch was a '5' ....Bullit proof reliability











> I'm also hunting for a 6105, seems nice ones are getting harder and harder to find...Â


I know where they are.....But he aint selling
















Makrie, hijacked threads are a way of life here
















BTW your forum 'clock' time hasnt been changed for BST









Go into 'my controls' and click the check box


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I bought a nice Seiko 5 Sports when I went to Malaysia in the `80`s it had a stainless steel case, gold dial and pepsi bi-directional bezel









Stupidly I sold it approx 12 years ago
















I`ve not seen one like it since but _would_ like to find one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> seems nice ones are getting harder and harder to find...


I would settle for a not so nice one


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > seems nice ones are getting harder and harder to find...
> 
> 
> I would settle for a not so nice one
> ...


I've been offered a reasonable one for a reasonable price... mail me if you'd like me to send you details (and pictures)!









Apologies if this it not acceptable content.
















mark at grassmoon dot com

(cause I'm registed to work address and don't have the details with me!)


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> Hi All, I seem to have started colecting Seikos and im nt sure how but I like it.... First I got an 007 and was blown away by how well it was made and how cool it was so I got a Samurai and this was even better. I then cliced to buy a 6309 from Roy when I was buying some other stuff and have recently succomed to the joys of a BM... I even bought a Seiko 5 diver from Roy and now im looking for 6105s, orient divers and other models.... its an idle addiction but they make great affordable collecting...
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> ...


John, hi. I have a few Seiko 5's too, all with the "5" inside the shield on the dial. No quartz ones. Two of those have the crown at 4 o'clock. I cannot tell you what the movement numbers are, except that one was new in about 1992, it has a s/steel case back, the other is less than a year old, with the "display" back, that it seems all the Seiko 5's come out with nowadays. I am sure they are both "Singapore" models. I know you cannot kill a Seiko 5 very easily at all.

Have a great week-end.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

JonW said:


> Hi All, I seem to have started colecting Seikos and im nt sure how but I like it.... First I got an 007 and was blown away by how well it was made and how cool it was so I got a Samurai and this was even better. I then cliced to buy a 6309 from Roy when I was buying some other stuff and have recently succomed to the joys of a BM... I even bought a Seiko 5 diver from Roy and now im looking for 6105s, orient divers and other models.... its an idle addiction but they make great affordable collecting...
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> ...


Hi Jon

Here is an interesting site that looks at the Seiko `5` series

also explaining what the `5` actually means...................

Information on Seiko `5` series

Click on the blue text About 5

Derek


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

That's a really good link... very informative, I'll have to add that to the bookmarks!

I've always wondered what the 5 actually meant...

Thx.

Joli


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

cheers guys and Derek that link is great! Jon.


----------

